# DIAC Contact Info



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there any email address for contacting DIAC?... I tried reaching on the phone number provided, but its always engaged.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Is there any email address for contacting DIAC?... I tried reaching on the phone number provided, but its always engaged.


I don't think they do unless you've already lodged your application. I saw one for the general skilled migration program. 

However, since your profile indicates that you are in India or maybe located somewhere else right now, I found this information in immi.gov.au and it has an email address that you can try to use. 


India - Contacts

Contacts

The Australian Visa Office in India has a Service Delivery Partner (SDP) arrangement with VFS Global to receive visa applications at the Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC). For details on how to lodge your visa application
See: Visa Information and Lodgement

Street Address
1/50G Shantipath 
Chanakyapuri 
New Delhi 110021
India
Postal Address
Australian High Commission – Immigration and Visas
1/50G Shantipath
Chanakyapuri
New Delhi 110021
India

For information on mailing or couriering applications
See: Visa Information and Lodgement
Telephone
91 22 6786 6006 (AVAC – VFS Global – For visa enquiries prior to lodging your application)
91 11 4122 1000 (DIAC Visa Office – For all other enquiries)
Fax
91 11 2688 7536 (DIAC Visa Office)
Email Contact
[email protected] (AVAC – VFS Global )
[email protected] (Visa queries DIAC)
[email protected] (appointments only)
Website
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page (AVAC – VFS Global)
Home - Australian High Commission (DIAC Visa Office)
Client Contact
See: Australian High Commission – Contact Us
Public Holidays
Our office will be closed on public holidays. Dates of closure are available.
See: About the Australian High Commission in India > Public holidays

For other countries: Contact Us


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

jb12 said:


> I don't think they do unless you've already lodged your application. I saw one for the general skilled migration program.
> 
> However, since your profile indicates that you are in India or maybe located somewhere else right now, I found this information in immi.gov.au and it has an email address that you can try to use.
> 
> ...


Hi jb12,

Thanks for your response. Actually I had already tried calling the VFS india, but they said they don't take queries on 175 and I have to contact the adelaide centre.. The email they gave [email protected] is also non-responsive.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi jb12,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Actually I had already tried calling the VFS india, but they said they don't take queries on 175 and I have to contact the adelaide centre.. The email they gave [email protected] is also non-responsive.


How long have you been waiting? My personal experience when I had to contact them questions about documents that I submitted, it took about a week or so before I got a response. There was an error in the password I created to submit documents online to their specific database. Instead I had to email all my documents.

If you have emailed them asking how much longer before you get assigned to a case officer or what stage of the processing, etc. from what I read from people doing this, they never got a response. I think they even say somewhere in the website to not do this.

As for calling them, I think you need to figure a time that probably not a lot of people are calling their office. I had success before after like a 10-20 min wait calling within the first hour their office opened. You would have to consider they probably get hundreds or thousands of phone calls per day. Of course, likely a majority of them getting busy signals.


----------

